# Leaving Dogs Unsupervised Overnight at Vet



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes lots of places do this.

My husband left one of my dogs there overnight (I was under the assumption that he was being monitored) However he was NOT. As soon as I found out late that night I cried for the entire night and I was sick with worry.

Your instincts are correct. I feel very strongly that if a dog is sick enough to require an overnight stay they are sick enough to require monitoring.

You are lucky that you found out in advance.

Find a vet in your area that offers around the clock monitoring or insist on bring him home.

Good luck with your op Seger and wishing you a swift and safe recovery amongst loving people.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

At my Vet's clinic the dogs are left alone over night too. The Vet lives above the clinic so we don't have to worry about them being alone if, God forbid, a fire broke out but I still won't leave a dog overnight.
I have had times when a dog should have stayed but I always brought him home at night and back in the morning. I'm a worrier by nature.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I know that it is a standard practice at most vets but it is a practice that I am uncomfortable with and my vet has been very understanding. 

My vet and I have an agreement. She doesn't get to keep my dog overnight unless it is a life or death situation. 
After any surgery, I pick my dog up at closing time. If I need to bring them back the next morning, I do that. 
I won't go into the details but I had a bad experience (many years ago) leaving a dog overnight at the vets. 
You have to do what you are comfortable with. If you are not comfortable leaving your dog overnight, discuss the options with your vet.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry but this makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE to me, and I do not care how routine the practice is. WHY in doG's name would they want to kkeep a dog overnight if no one is there to observe??? MUCH safer to have the dog home with you and then if heaven forbid something goes awry SOMEONE is there to do something about it. I would not allow it if it were my dog.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, this is done, but i don't like it either.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is what I would do if the surgery is not an emergency surgery- tell that vet that you will postpone it until he/she can guarantee that your dog's surgery will be the first on the schedule. That way, your dog can have time to come out of the anesthesia and recover. I too have big qualms about leaving dogs overnight unsupervised. 

I can't say I'd never do it, because we had a situation where our Barkley needed to stay overnight due to a nosebleed situation and the fear that transporting him less than a mile home or to the ER facility might dislodge the clot and cause another major bleeding episode. This all happened right before closing time at 9 p.m. and his vet told us in this case she felt he would be better off there and not moving him home or to the other facility. She said there is always someone there until 11 p.m. or so. I did not sleep that night and the hubby and I actually got up at 3:30 a.m. and walked down there with Toby waiting for the first people to arrive at 4 a.m. so they could go check on him. He was fine, we weren't. I don't think I could ever do that again....


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't like the idea, either. 

Could you speak to your vet about showing you how to do anything that may be necessary for him during the night? How to keep an IV running or change the fluid bag or administer a shot etc. Most pediatricians allow responsible parents to learn how to do those things at home, I would hope your vet is willing to teach you as well.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would never leave mine any place overnight unsupervised!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We do it at our practice for routine surgeries. However More involved cases will either get an option to take home (if they arent too critical) with coming back in the morning or going to overnight place. If they need some care but not critical and is best if they stay hooked up to an IV then we come back around 10 or so (we close at 6) to do treatments, walk, medicate and make sure they are set for the night. Some people do want their animals home and they just have to sign a release form as we have had cases of animals who werent kept quiet and had some problems with their incisions. 

Depending on what kind of surgery you are having I would have a talk with your vet about letting you take him for the night or transferring for overnight care if it is more critical case. Good luck to your dog for the upcoming surgery!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I detest this practice, which is also common in this area. I have paid a good bit to have my dogs' surgeries at more-expensive hospitals to make sure they get 24x7 care by at least vet techs and usually those hospitals have a vet on call, if not present.

I so hope that you can find a better way.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Call me stupid :doh: but I didn't know this was a common practice. I figured there was someone on duty during the night. Honestly I never asked, just assumed. :doh::doh: The next time an overnight stay is needed I WILL ASK!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sadly, yes, it is very common to not have an overnight staff in regular vet clinics. I hate it also, but also have had to leave my dogs overnight after surgeries. I worried all night. 
When my previous old gold crashed, stabilized and was diagnosed with cancer, I was allowed to take him home because of the vet clinic not having an overnight staff and because I am a tech. That was in another city here in Tennessee. I am glad, that I took him home, because he crashed and died in my arms a couple hours after we were home. 

Where we live, we don't have an emergency clinic either.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> Sadly, yes, it is very common to not have an overnight staff in regular vet clinics. I hate it also, but also have had to leave my dogs overnight after surgeries. I worried all night.
> When my previous old gold crashed, stabilized and was diagnosed with cancer, I was allowed to take him home because of the vet clinic not having an overnight staff and because I am a tech. That was in another city here in Tennessee. I am glad, that I took him home, because he crashed and died in my arms a couple hours after we were home.
> 
> Where we live, we don't have an emergency clinic either.


I'm in the same boat...no emergency clinic's...as much as I like my vet I'd definitely opt to take my dog home with me...no question! Sorry to hear this about your old gold but I'd rather have my boy go in my arms than in some strange kennel at the vet's office.

Pete & Woody


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I always make sure surgery is scheduled first thing in the morning and I insist I take the dog home with me before the clinic closes.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that is very common practice at your regular vet clinics. When Harley had his surgeries I had it done at one of the local Animal Emergency Hospitals for that exact reason. They said their procedure was for them to stay overnight for observation and that made sense to me. I would not let a dog stay overnight at a vet's clinic when no one is there. I am also a worrier and often for good reason. Do you have the option to bring him home and just have a plan where you could go or even call in case you felt something was not right?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry I did not read thru the responses you got. But IMHO if you get a pup you decide to spend the rest of that pup's life with. I do NOT like kennels or boarding places. If you can;t take your pup with you then you stay home. It is a commitment to raise a pup.
If it is for a surgery or such then you either make sure someone is there or you take your pup home. If the vet doesn't like it, find one that does.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When Brady had his obstruction surgery, I had the choice of my vet doing the surgery, picking him up at closing, and dropping him off at the Emergency Vet or having the emergency vet do the surgery. It cost A LOT more but I had the Emergency Vet do the surgery, he had nurses with him 24 hours a day, who readily took my phone calls at three in the morning to see how he was doing.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Our vet clinic is open till midnight every night and they re-open at 7:30 am. I think if it's not an emergent situation there is no one on duty during the 7 1/2 hours they are closed. When Maddie ended up needing her emergency splenectomy we arrived the clinic just before closing. She was out of surgery about 2 am and as she had just had such a major surgery the Vet stayed all night to monitor her until the next vet came on duty in the morning. 

I know that it's very unsettling to have to leave your dog if you know there's no one there. Hope you can find a solution that works for you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My vet doesn't have after hours care at his clinic so dogs after surgery are picked up at the end of the day. And there is no way I would leave any of my dogs at a clinic that left them alone all night long. If care is needed after hours that I'm not qualified to give them they are transferred to an after hours clinic not far away. And we do have some very good 24/7 vet practices locally. I cannot imagine my dogs spending the night alone in a strange place without monitoring after any kind of surgery.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I was never in that situation but I know I wouldn't be comfortable with it and let him be alone,but ya... just as some members already mentioned, if the dog needs to stay overnight somebody should be there.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses. I honestly thought everyone was going to say this was an unusual practice. Our Vet rescheduled Seger from Monday afternoon to Friday morning. There is absolutely no way I would even think of leaving him overnight. After losing Oakley so suddenly and unexpectedly 3 months ago DH and I are consumed with worrying about losing Seger as well due to all of his health issues. 
So for those of you who have chosen to take your pet home rather than have an overnight stay I assume it was a matter of signing a release form? I am a nurse by profession, already give Seger his Cartrophen injections every month and am confident in my assessment skills - at least to know if something in his condition changed. I think I should have the conversation with our Vet (who is a very nice, compassionate and understanding person ) in the event it should ever become an issue. I wouldn't want to be having the debate in the midst of an emergency or more stressful situation. Gosh I hope I don't ever find myself facing this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seger*

The vet we go to is also an Animal emergency hospital and they do have people their overnight. 

I would never leave my dog at the vet without
having someone their overnight.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Our vet clinic is open till midnight every night and they re-open at 7:30 am. I think if it's not an emergent situation there is no one on duty during the 7 1/2 hours they are closed. When Maddie ended up needing her emergency splenectomy we arrived the clinic just before closing. She was out of surgery about 2 am and as she had just had such a major surgery the Vet stayed all night to monitor her until the next vet came on duty in the morning.
> 
> I know that it's very unsettling to have to leave your dog if you know there's no one there. Hope you can find a solution that works for you.


What a wonderful vet you have who stayed through the evening not only to do the surgery but care for your dog.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When Guinness had his splenectomy it was the end of the day. My vets won't leave animals unattended at the clinic. It's either take them home or take them to the ER vet 45min away. They said they used to take them home with them before the ER vet was available.
In my case, they thought he was stable enough and they thought I could handle it. So they showed me how to set the IV pump (he came home on IV pain meds) with instructions to get to the ER if anything went wrong. My vet gave me his home number and wanted me to check in at 9:30pm. I basically stayed up with him all night, dropped him off in the morning and came back home and slept!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also want to add, that we discussed this before the surgery. What we decided is if they thought he was having any heart irregularities that he would need to go to the ER vet. My vet felt he would be able to tell by the end of the surgery as to how stable Guinness was. Obviously there is always the risk that something goes wrong later, but his surgery was uneventful.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

First off, I'm sorry to hear Seger needs surgery. I hope it's nothing too serious. 

I, too, would never leave my dog unattended at the vet overnight. What's the use of the dog staying there if there is no monitoring or supervision? My guess is that some vets would say it's so the dog can stay quiet. No way. I can keep my dog quiet.

My dog was in the hospital (the 24-7 ER vet hospital) for six days and nights when she got sick late last year. I was beside myself with worry and I KNEW she was under constant care. I visited her on weekends and until very late at night everyday and the place was buzzing. She was in the open pen area, where the dogs are just in open spaces divided by one-foot high walls and they are attached by a harness and leash, so she was constantly getting love and attention and care from anyone who walked by. I could call at any hour to check on her, and talk to the tech caring for her. And I STILL worried.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Every place I have lived the vets' offices did not have staff overnight. For spay/neuter surgeries, I always showed up at the vets' 30 minutes prior to opening as I wanted to make sure that they were first on the surgery schedule (never had one that you could actually schedule the time of surgery). During Joey during's HW treatment when he was scheduled for the back to back shots, the vet allowed me to take him home as they knew me and knew that he would be kept super quiet. My Maggie came to me first as a foster; when she broke with parvo I was out of town. She was taken to my friend's vet and I was able to pick up the next night and continue treatment at home--no way that if she didn't pull through that I was going to have her pass with no one around. She pretty much stayed in my arms for four days/nights. I would do it again in a heartbeat and would never leave one at an unattended vet.

Good thoughts and prayers going out for Seger.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

First off, I hope Seger is going to be ok...My vet is also a 24 hr emergency animal hospital, with a staff and a Vet there at all times. I love the fact that I can call there and talk to a tech and they will talk to the on duty vet any time of the day or night. I have even gone there at 11PM to pick up meds. When we had to leave Sadie overnight for her LSPAR treatment I felt better knowing she wouldn't be left alone..they even let us come visit her in the evening after her treatment.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I really don't think a lot of people realize that their pets are unattended in the middle of the night. I just always assumed somebody was there until recently. If I remember correctly, my former vet used to have somebody come in once or twice in the middle of the night.

With me, when my children were younger and we had a very small house, if the surgery was a spay or something like that, I would have no issues keeping them overnight for a little more bedrest, because in those days, once they came home, it was usually total chaos.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Funny this came up because our Tucker got neutered today and they wanted him to stay the night so he will just have quiet time. They leave at 6 tonight and won't be there until 5-6 the next morning... It would drive me nuts knowing he is there with no one supervising him all night. I told them he could have quiet time in his crate at home and they told me I could come get him this afternoon. His face looked so sad when I dropped him off it broke my heart. I can't wait to go get him!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I honestly could not live with myself if we left Seger and something happened to him. The thought of him becoming distressed and being alone is something I just cannot fathom. As traumatic and heart breaking as it was to lose Oakley 3 months ago so suddenly and with no warning, we find peace in knowing that DH and I were holding him and had total control over him crossing the Bridge peacefully. I can't even think about Seger without us - he is so attached and trusts us to take care of him. Nope ...he will never be left alone.
Carol


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oakley&SegersMom said:


> I honestly could not live with myself if we left Seger and something happened to him.* The thought of him becoming distressed and being alone is something I just cannot fathom.* As traumatic and heart breaking as it was to lose Oakley 3 months ago so suddenly and with no warning, we find peace in knowing that DH and I were holding him and had total control over him crossing the Bridge peacefully. I can't even think about Seger without us - he is so attached and trusts us to take care of him. Nope ...he will never be left alone.
> Carol


Exactly my feeling. I would just die. 

I'm glad he's not going to be left alone. Is everything okay? Is it a routine surgery? I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## LindaR (Jun 5, 2017)

My vet wants me to leave my dog hooked up to an IV for 12 hours with no supervision. I don't want to leave him for that.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What is your dog on an IV for and why would they leave him without supervision with an IV in him? I have never heard to such a thing. When a dog needs an IV overnight at our vet clinic they usually send the dog to a Emergency vet for after hours care. I certainly would not allow any of my dogs to remain overnight at a vet clinic with no staff present with an IV in him!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Most clinics do not have the staff to be there all night. But the clinic where I used to work always had supervision when there was a dog hooked up to an IV. We sort of did shifts.

When my last girls kidneys failed she stayed at the vet all day getting IV fluids & meds but the vet let me pick her up late and bring her home. I returned her the next morning to start again... even on Sunday. 
I'm so sorry your pup is not well and hope recovery comes quickly.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your dog and you  . I don't know because I'm not in the position with an ill dog but I think I would have difficulty leaving my dog unsupervised also. Maybe you can call a few emergency clinics and see if they offer a service like what you need with supervision? Good luck and hope your pup is better soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is there an ER vet near you that your dog can be referred to? They are usually 24-7 operations with full staff all night. I wouldn't want to leave my dog anywhere unsupervised overnight either.


----------

